# **S.U.V. & TRUCK BUILD OFF**



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im in this one forsure!!!!













Entry Deadline is Saturday, Febuary 18,2006

Start Date Sunday, Febuary 19,2006

Final day wensday march 22,2006


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

i want in but i need to get a kit


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

whats the prize?


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

i built that hummer but i dont get how to put on the decals can you help me out


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

> *lowrid3r Posted Today, 05:43 PM
> whats the prize?
> 
> *


an epat on the back lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soontobelowcierra_@Feb 2 2006, 12:22 PM~4758747
> *an epat on the back lol
> *


braggin rights!!!! and its just for fun u know


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soontobelowcierra_@Feb 2 2006, 11:55 AM~4758553
> *i want in but i need to get a kit
> *


u got until the 18th


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Feb 2 2006, 12:19 PM~4758721
> *i built that hummer but i dont get how to put on the decals can you help me out
> *



Cut them out seperate then put them in warm water for about 30-50 seconds then just slide them off the paper onto your car and let dry


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

ok ill have one by then


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm entered

2005 Cadillac Eski Ext

so i can't start my kit till the 19th right?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

yes you can start it, people just need to say they're going to build one by the 18th


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

nope cant do it gotta finish the 62 first :angry:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 2 2006, 03:48 PM~4759957
> *I'm entered
> 
> 2005 Cadillac Eski Ext
> ...


is that plastic?that looks sick.........i like :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 2 2006, 05:52 PM~4761118
> *is that plastic?that looks sick.........i like :biggrin:
> *


theyre bad ass im more interested on getting the bronco and 1st gen k5.

do restorations count


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

im in


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 2 2006, 04:56 PM~4761169
> *theyre bad ass im more interested on getting the bronco and 1st gen k5.
> 
> do restorations count
> *


Sure y not????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ok heres wat we got so far

.Zfelix78chptopcadi

.PHXKSTM

.LOWROLLER93


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

judges so far....

bigpoppa

a408nutforyou

308impala


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like im gonna be in

Thinking about making a low low blazer or expedition


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

this is gonna a good ass build...short ass time to do anything... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

IM IN! but i got to get a camera. i will get one today. i got a explorer 4by4


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 2 2006, 07:01 PM~4762377
> *this is gonna a good ass build...short ass time to do anything... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


a month isnt that short


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

MAN WTF WHERES ALL THA BUILDERS AT!!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ok i got a camera so im in fo show


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRHOPPER_@Feb 3 2006, 11:08 AM~4767334
> *ok i got a camera so im in fo show
> *


post up wat u got den


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 3 2006, 06:22 AM~4764204
> *MAN WTF WHERES ALL THA BUILDERS AT!!!!!
> *


i unno cuhzin.. maybe some need more time to go get a kit.. maybe some got projects in da werks.. n maybe some just dont build trucks.. ima try to jump in dis bitch though..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 3 2006, 11:22 AM~4767467
> *i unno cuhzin.. maybe some need more time to go get a kit.. maybe some got projects in da werks.. n maybe some just dont build trucks.. ima try to jump in dis bitch though..
> *



yea thats true.... shit i hope u got the time 2 jump in


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

well i have to bring my friend over cause i dont know shit about them and i cant get the pics downloaded on my computer! its pissin me off i will post pics later


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ok here is the offical picture of the build i'm doing


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

DISREGARD..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice kit


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

yo ill jump in just for fun!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Feb 3 2006, 06:02 PM~4770546
> *yo ill jump in just for fun!
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is a lil hint for motivation


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

can i pull a bunch of old ass junk together and come up w/ a major custom?


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

i'm in. dunno what to build yet though.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dammit,...got a nice truck going on...but no time... :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

thas ok jevries we all know you would win anyways
so thats a good thing


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 3 2006, 02:17 PM~4768356
> *ok here is the offical picture of the build i'm doing
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Nice EXT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Feb 3 2006, 06:02 PM~4770546
> *yo ill jump in just for fun!
> *


post pics up of yo kit wit your name next 2 it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Feb 3 2006, 10:59 PM~4772679
> *can i pull a bunch of old ass junk together and come up w/ a major custom?
> *



just take pics of all the junk ones first wit your name next 2 it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Feb 4 2006, 05:11 AM~4773777
> *i'm in. dunno what to build yet though.
> *



ok well once u get yo kit take a pic of it wit your name next 2 it


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

cool


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 5 2006, 02:08 PM~4782309
> *TTT
> *


when is the deadline to enter this contest???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the 18th of febuary


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

well, seems as if we have some progress (can i join too?)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Feb 5 2006, 02:56 PM~4782910
> *well, seems as if we have some progress (can i join too?)
> *


O YEA FASHO JUST POST SUM PICS OF YO KIT....

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

ha ha! ya . i will buy a kit sometime this week............lol


but count me in!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 5 2006, 03:26 PM~4782717
> *the 18th of febuary
> *


nice can i enter a mini truck in two contests at the same time ????????


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

im bidding on a kit on ebay right now if i get it it will be a 93 chevy stepside,if not it'll be a 65 chevy truck thats already done.


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

its a buld off you cant enter a model thats alredy done sry u cant enter the 65


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

i think i might try this contest...ill try to buy a kit by the 18th.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i feel bad gettig a head start on my model if people still need to buy kits 

i'm painting yellow that way we don't get a bunch of yellow models just fyi


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 6 2006, 03:35 PM~4789364
> *i feel bad gettig a head start on my model if people still need to buy kits
> 
> i'm painting yellow that way we don't get a bunch of yellow models just fyi
> *


if i were u i wouldn't start on it just yet....people my take some of ur ideas


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

no doubt 

i'm not showing my body mods or lambos just want to get the color out there so we don't end up witha buch of yellow suvs


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

aight. good luck on ur build.


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 6 2006, 11:10 AM~4787937
> *its a buld off you cant enter a model thats alredy done sry u cant enter the 65
> *


cool then ill buy something and hook it up, hopefully ill win the bid so I can hook up the 93!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 6 2006, 01:35 PM~4789364
> *i feel bad gettig a head start on my model if people still need to buy kits
> 
> i'm painting yellow that way we don't get a bunch of yellow models just fyi
> *



ITS COO IM MOCKING MINE UP DONT FEEL BAD  LOL


----------



## bendohhh (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 6 2006, 02:46 PM~4789465
> *no doubt
> 
> i'm not showing my body mods or lambos just want to get the color out there so we don't end up witha buch of yellow suvs
> *


by wot u've said there people will already be gettin ideas, just keep a little hush.
living in england theres no places where i can buy aftermarket stuff but i may see if i can get some sort of truck at my lhs at the weekend. if i can i'm in on this one, havn't done a model in a while


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

IN LIKE FLINT :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=452746]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn that frame already has a c notch thats dope


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 8 2006, 02:36 PM~4804415
> *damn that frame already has a c notch thats dope
> *


you nut wit :biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 7 2006, 04:37 PM~4797331
> *IN LIKE FLINT :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=452746]
> *


NICE KIT


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Feb 8 2006, 06:27 PM~4806282
> *NICE KIT
> *


i got one


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 8 2006, 06:30 PM~4806300
> *i got one
> *


where did you get it 

can i get it at a hobby shop?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Feb 8 2006, 06:33 PM~4806314
> *where did you get it
> 
> can i get it at a hobby shop?
> *


yup yup
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 8 2006, 06:42 PM~4806391
> *yup yup
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Feb 8 2006, 06:46 PM~4806415
> *thanks
> *


:thumbsup: you might even want to check out this web site theres i think 3 more trucks like this one but different :biggrin: all will be added to my collection soon  
http://www.ssgarage.com/aoshima_model_kits.htm

just scroll down you will find them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

oh and you might have to get the hobby store you go to to order it for you but you can get them there


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 8 2006, 06:49 PM~4806444
> *:thumbsup: you might even want to check out this web site theres i think 3 more trucks like this one but different  :biggrin: all will be added to my collection soon
> http://www.ssgarage.com/aoshima_model_kits.htm
> 
> ...


 sick, i like Ver.2 the most


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

i know its sweet but they didnt have it when i went shoppin they had the one with the box cover tho and it was a toss up between that one and the one i grabbed


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

does anyone know if Ver.2 comes with an adjustable suspension ?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Feb 8 2006, 07:08 PM~4806550
> *does anyone know if Ver.2 comes with an adjustable suspension ?
> *


it does and it comes with the box tilt :biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 8 2006, 07:09 PM~4806562
> *it does and it comes with the box tilt :biggrin:
> *


ok thanks


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

a mini van is niether an suv or a truck but thats a pretty sweet paint job i have no problems with you entering that who knows about the other homies tho :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

spare time at work , hok royal blue flake , its a suv its 4x4 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 10 2006, 09:14 AM~4817793
> *spare time at work , hok royal blue flake , its a suv  its 4x4 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: can i get a video of one in the bush ????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: its an suv :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

it's a good project for the suv build off

not a lot of van build offs


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

count me in Witha A VAN


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 10 2006, 07:15 PM~4822710
> *count me in Witha A VAN
> *


 :cheesy: :0 nice kit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

too bad i already started my van..or else i'd jump in this


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

It's on. Brand new kit. Mods that willl be done to it:
-Engine
-Bi Turbo
-Opening Doors
-Opening hood
-New Wheels
-Working Sound System (using head phones)
-Realistic Suspension
-All Shaved
-Moulded Roll Pan
-Hide Away License Plate
-Custom Mixed Orange/Green HOK Paint
-Bed Will Be Fully Wired w/ Airbag Components
-Leaning Seats
-Amps behing Seats
-Shaved Dash and Center Console


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THIS IS WHO WE HAVE SOFAR

Zfelix78chptopcadi

PHXKSTM

LOWROLLER93

DELETE

CANDYMANCADDY

HIGHRIDAH

DJSURFER1239


!!!!!!STILL 8 MORE DAYS 2 JOIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 10 2006, 09:02 PM~4823410
> *It's on. Brand new kit. Mods that willl be done to it:
> -Engine
> -Bi Turbo
> ...


ive got myself a little suprise for you bro


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Bring it dude. Haha, good luck to everyone! This is gonna be an interesting Build Off!

Miguel


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

just got started today and on a bad note too


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 11 2006, 02:34 PM~4827637
> *just got started today and on a bad note too
> *


wut do u mean on a bad note?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 03:44 PM~4827673
> *wut do u mean on a bad note?
> *


the fucking van attacked me when i took it out the wrapper japanese plastic is really sharp


----------



## Streetdream$ (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm psyched to watch this shit go down, how long is it till the showoff?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 11 2006, 02:54 PM~4827725
> *the fucking van attacked me when i took it out the wrapper japanese plastic is really sharp
> *



shit the van is already showin it dont like u.... lol j/k


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetdream$_@Feb 11 2006, 02:58 PM~4827738
> *I'm psyched to watch this shit go down, how long is it till the showoff?
> *


the final build day is on march 22nd

and only 7 more days 2 join


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is a couple of things i already done 2 the hummer

1. got a bad ass system and layout

2. cut the doors out

3. cut the roof off


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, i wanna get into this, but im broke :angry:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 04:09 PM~4827779
> *here is a couple of things i already done 2 the hummer
> 
> 1. got a bad ass system and layout
> ...


vert H2  or you do a Hollywood Top


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

naw just cut the whole thing off like a vert but just 2 expose the system layout i have for it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn..more vans??? now i REALLY wish mine wasn't started already

http://images16.fotki.com/v280/photos/1/18...942359/1-vi.jpg


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 11 2006, 03:47 PM~4827987
> *damn..more vans??? now i REALLY wish mine wasn't started already
> 
> http://images16.fotki.com/v280/photos/1/18...942359/1-vi.jpg
> *



damn that shit is sick


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

got some work done today i gotta hand it to the Js they got quality bodies i idnt have to sand shit on this one and the wheels ill let them speak for themselvesim going Bozosuku on this one


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 11 2006, 05:13 PM~4828492
> *got some work done today i gotta hand it to the Js they got quality bodies i idnt have to sand shit on this one and the wheels ill let them speak for themselvesim going Bozosuku on this one
> *



nice :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is mine before i choped it up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Any more progress pics????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 

[attachmentid=458143]

[attachmentid=458145]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 11 2006, 06:14 PM~4828731
> *:0
> 
> [attachmentid=458143]
> ...



nice!!!! u arent gonna cut the doors out or anything?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ive got lots of paint but i havent desided yet!..... i do have a few things in mind that might blow some minds


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

sounds good i cant wait until march 22nd


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Im interested in this DELETE! I wanna see the competition. Wait till i get my pics up!

Miguel


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 11 2006, 07:28 PM~4828806
> *Im interested in this DELETE! I wanna see the competition. Wait till i get my pics up!
> 
> Miguel
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny you would say that your the one im lookin at the most now to  as i said i was gonna buy the kit you got but opted for this one instead


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 11 2006, 03:36 PM~4827914
> *vert H2   or you do a Hollywood Top
> *



this is the ghetto version of how i choped it


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha, sick. May the best builder win. Any prizes?

Miguel


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 11 2006, 07:58 PM~4828950
> *Haha, sick. May the best builder win. Any prizes?
> 
> Miguel
> *


 :dunno: i think it's just for braggin rights


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yea just for fun u know unless we got sum people on layitlow that wanna sponser it and throw in a prize


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

everyone should chip in $10 and send to the winner :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 07:34 PM~4828849
> *this is the ghetto version of how i choped it
> 
> 
> ...


 roll bars would look bitchin on that


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 11 2006, 07:14 PM~4828731
> *:0
> 
> [attachmentid=458143]
> ...



:0 its coming together :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0





































still has a lo0o0o0ong way to go


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 10:14 PM~4829628
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


How about lamborghini doors  that will be very unique


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

naw i looked at it and the doors are too small and it looks kinda funny 2 me but im puttin suicide doors


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 10:23 PM~4829720
> *naw i looked at it and the doors are too small and it looks kinda funny 2 me but im puttin suicide doors
> *


 :0 We got that same computer.......lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 11 2006, 09:25 PM~4829736
> *:0 We got that same computer.......lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol... so wutz up wit chu y dont u get sumthin and jumpin this?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm broke........


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

shit that sux well 7 days left to enter


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 11 2006, 07:11 PM~4829023
> *everyone should chip in $10 and send to the winner  :biggrin:
> *



hey im down for that just gotta see what the other builders think

but u know what ima put 10$ into the pot.... and would like sum more people to do so cuz i shouldnt be the only one contributing to it


----------



## gm63 (Dec 15, 2005)

I think you should do suicide doors on it,


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 10:33 PM~4829800
> *hey im down for that just gotta see what the other builders think
> 
> but u know what ima put 10$ into the pot.... and would like sum more people to do so cuz i shouldnt be the only one contributing to it
> *


i wouldn't have suggested it if i wasn't down to chip in


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

someone supply my broke ass with a truck :biggrin: j/k ima try to get me one before the deadline and get it in it!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 11 2006, 11:03 PM~4830553
> *someone supply my broke ass with a truck :biggrin: j/k ima try to get me one before the deadline and get it in it!
> *


uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey DELETE any more pics :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 12 2006, 12:59 AM~4830934
> *Hey DELETE any more pics :cheesy:
> *


not yet ill have more up in the next couple of days


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 12 2006, 01:27 AM~4831069
> *not yet ill have more up in the next couple of days
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

are we starting


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 10 2006, 09:02 PM~4823410
> *It's on. Brand new kit. Mods that willl be done to it:
> -Engine
> -Bi Turbo
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: any more pics DJSurfer1239 :biggrin:


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

I got some pics that I put in here a while back for mock up! Let me find them and post them up. Some progress was done. The bed is copletely covered by diamond plate and I don't know whether it should be chromed or body color!

Miguel


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 12 2006, 10:22 AM~4832566
> *I got some pics that I put in here a while back for mock up! Let me find them and post them up. Some progress was done. The bed is copletely covered by diamond plate and I don't know whether it should be chromed or body color!
> 
> Miguel
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here we go!
































The wheels are noly mock up rims. The engine top will be body color. 

Miguel


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lookin' good so far did your's come with that motor ????


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nah, the engine comes from a supra. I had to detail it and Im still not done with it. A lot of modifying to the frame had to be done to put it in.

Miguel


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 12 2006, 11:02 AM~4832826
> *Nah, the engine comes from a supra. I had to detail it and Im still not done with it. A lot of modifying to the frame had to be done to put it in.
> 
> Miguel
> *


well aint that about a bitch ive already started my modifying to  

[attachmentid=458836]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 12 2006, 11:20 AM~4832912
> *well aint that about a bitch ive already started my modifying to
> 
> [attachmentid=458836]
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 12 2006, 11:23 AM~4832931
> *:cheesy:
> *


 

[attachmentid=458841]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 12 2006, 11:30 AM~4832965
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=458841]
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 12 2006, 11:38 AM~4833006
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


you like ??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

its good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Modifyin' a new cross bar for the tranny support is a bitch :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=458897]
[attachmentid=458899]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 12 2006, 11:45 AM~4833034
> *you like ??? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yup


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

any progress


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Feb 12 2006, 07:29 AM~4832145
> *are we starting
> *



yea but 6 more days for the people that wanna join


----------



## rasta_dubbed (Feb 12, 2006)

nice cars... you have here...

by the way.. can a diecast car join? i mean its also been modified...

just asking..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rasta_dubbed_@Feb 12 2006, 06:49 PM~4834908
> *nice cars... you have here...
> 
> by the way.. can a diecast car join? i mean its also been modified...
> ...


you gotta start with something new


----------



## rasta_dubbed (Feb 12, 2006)

ok... thanks...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

headway


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lookng good highridah

[attachmentid=459229]

[attachmentid=459234]

[attachmentid=459230]

[attachmentid=459236]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 12 2006, 06:09 PM~4835050
> *lookng good highridah
> 
> [attachmentid=459229]
> ...


kudos to you too


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 11 2006, 10:14 PM~4829628
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


heres one


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

TTT......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got some work done today


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the system mock up before i choped the top


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ok here is my progress 

seems like everyone is getting farther along then me 

still trying to figure out how to slam it 

few more body mods to do completely shaven and cut out it will be 

custom front and rear


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

damn boy's looking sweet this is gonna be a hrd contest to win :biggrin:


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

wow, these car are coming along great. keep up the good work.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

few more mods i just did


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks good :0 would be nice if you could figure out away to lay the bodie on the ground


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i was just thinkig that


thinking of ground effects


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

here is my entry: 

[attachmentid=461034]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

5 MORE DAYS 2 JOIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

i was wondering wut is the best way to cut open the doors???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just with a xacto on the lines very slow and gentaly if u want 2 come out good very time consuming


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i used the back side of a #11 blade goes fast and straight and smooth every time


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexasSwangaz_@Feb 13 2006, 07:52 PM~4842609
> *here is my entry:
> 
> [attachmentid=461034]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

would anyone besides me and delete chip in 10 buck's for da winner???

we already got 20 in the pot


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 13 2006, 10:16 PM~4843556
> *would anyone besides me and delete chip in 10 buck's for da winner???
> 
> we already got 20 in the pot
> *


I'll throw 10 to the winner also, just for the cause. Good luck.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

shit, i wouldn't have time to do shit with that deadline,
if you could push it till 22 april instead


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

who r tha people-n-this buildoff so far?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexasSwangaz_@Feb 14 2006, 03:04 PM~4847767
> *who r tha people-n-this buildoff so far?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WHO WE HAVE BUILDING SO FAR

1.ZFELIX78CHPTOPCADI

2.PHXKSTM

3.LOWROLLER93

4.DELETE

5.CANDYMANCADDY

6.HIGHRIDAH

7.DJSURFER1239

8.TexasSwangaz


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i should hopefully be in, im waitin on my girl to get the model for me since im broke, i should just barely make the cut off, she gets paid thursday, so i should be in :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

4 MORE DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 14 2006, 05:46 PM~4849056
> *4 MORE DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im cool than, thats just 2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

hey im still in :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 15 2006, 01:59 PM~4854999
> *hey im still in :angry:
> *


nobody forgot about u


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

More Progress Homies uffin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great mock up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

start of my interior :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=464115]
[attachmentid=464116]
[attachmentid=464117]
[attachmentid=464118]


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

delete i guss ur right it wil be a run to beat u pm me win you wanna do this


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 15 2006, 07:05 PM~4856483
> *delete i guss ur right it wil be a run to beat u pm me win you wanna do this
> *


yeah im not that good but we will set something up after this one as soon as i get online again becuase im goin to be moving at the end of march to another province so as soon as im fitted we will fuck it up yella :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

some more pic's

[attachmentid=464231]
[attachmentid=464236]
[attachmentid=464233]
[attachmentid=464254]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=465370][attachmentid=465370][attachmentid=465370]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt fuckers


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, is the deadline tomorrow, i forgot bout this, forgot to tell the girl to pick me up one, whichever one she picks out since shes buyin it, FUCK! :angry:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Progress pic's come on guy's lets see them! :dunno:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 17 2006, 04:35 PM~4869913
> *Progress pic's come on guy's lets see them!  :dunno:
> *


im sick im not working on it i fucking sneezed on the 62 already i got that fucker sitting in water to get the snot off it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im easy offing my body so i could mold it up so wont be no progress for a while


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 17 2006, 03:39 PM~4869954
> *im sick im not working on it i fucking sneezed on the 62 already i got that fucker sitting in water to get the snot off it
> *



man i just like got better i had broncitise and now i found out i have asma :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 17 2006, 04:41 PM~4869966
> *man i just like got better i had broncitise and now i found out i have asma :uh:
> *


its just a cold me and my boys went cruising yesterday which wasnt a very smart thing to do in this fucked up chicago weather


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0  well that sux im all excited to see your progress :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TOMARROW IS THE FINAL DAY 2 JOIN IN ON THIS!!!!!!!!! uffin: !!!!!!


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 12 2006, 11:48 AM~4833049
> *its good
> *


fuk ya


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im in :biggrin: :cheesy:  
[attachmentid=467048]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 17 2006, 08:12 PM~4871257
> *im in  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=467048]
> *


SAWWWWEEEETTTT :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=467071]


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

we got a smoker lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it insipres all his idears for what hes gonna build lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i didnt take the pic, or write the paper, my cuz's girl did, so thank her for the shot of the bud  lol the the that counts is i made it in time, :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a lil somethin, and yes thats frame too, but i want it to go lower, all the way, on the ground, whats a way to bd? my wheels are already to the hood tho 
[attachmentid=467422]
[attachmentid=467423]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

back up a lil, front bumpin hittin ground or layed out like that? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

or front up back down :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

So today is the last day to get in the build off?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2006, 04:17 PM~4874215
> *So today is the last day to get in the build off?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2006, 09:17 AM~4874215
> *So today is the last day to get in the build off?
> *


Its the last day to join


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

YEAP today is the last day!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 18 2006, 07:08 PM~4874943
> *YEAP today is the last day!!!!!!
> *


and wen is da last day of da build??..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 18 2006, 02:40 PM~4875545
> *and wen is da last day of da build??..
> *


march 22


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

gonna post some interior work when i get to it


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

daamn.. wont be able to build anything by then.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

im in but i cant get pics till the 10th


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Feb 18 2006, 07:05 PM~4876972
> *im in but i cant get pics till the 10th
> *


I dont know man no pics today no in is what i would say 

how are we to know that you just cant get a truck till the 10th and will posts pics then???

i dont think you should be eligeble but its ZFelix78chptopcadi's contest so ill let him deside


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i havent even fucked with mine today at all, im tryin to think of more ideas paint wise, if i cant do it, itll just be 2 colors, if i can think of somethin to put down it, than if it turns out good to where i like it, than ill post pics


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 15 2006, 05:07 PM~4855697
> *More Progress Homies uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a sick looking Hummer! They should mod one like this for real!
You saw the real Hummer with Hydro's? Thing looks sick! It's in the 360low DVD.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

got a bit of new additions today  

[attachmentid=469326]
[attachmentid=469324]
[attachmentid=469325]
[attachmentid=469327]
[attachmentid=469331]
[attachmentid=469374]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

motor is clean man..nice job


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 19 2006, 07:02 PM~4883407
> *motor is clean man..nice job
> *


thanx man i added another pic with the air filter and i think the dump valve attached :dunno:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I like that color on that Toyota! I'll be keepin an eye out for that build :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lookin' good man  Keep us updated :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 19 2006, 06:48 PM~4883775
> *I like that color on that Toy!  I'll be keepin an eye out for that build  :thumbsup:
> *


I meant Toyota!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 19 2006, 07:56 PM~4883854
> *I meant Toyota!
> *


ahhhhh thanx :biggrin: its not done yet i just had a run on my box :angry: but it will buff right out when the coat is dry


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

day time pic to can get a better veiw of the color

[attachmentid=470431]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks clean with that motor in it


----------



## Streetdream$ (Feb 9, 2006)

everybodys trucks are lookin good. 
eh I hope you lay those crazy patterns on that hummer. 
I'm wonderin wtf happened to that toyota van, it looked sweet
both those toyota trucks are lookin good, both have supra engines?? 
shit I forgot everybody else lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetdream$_@Feb 20 2006, 04:08 PM~4888570
> *everybodys trucks are lookin good.
> eh I hope you lay those crazy patterns on that hummer.
> I'm wonderin wtf happened to that toyota van, it looked sweet
> ...


my supra motor was supposed to be a end project suprise then the other toy truck guy posted his and he had his in already so i had to post mine :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

oh yeah keep in mind both of our trucks didnt come with motors just the bottom of the block was molded on the chasis so we had to cut it out and modify the chasis for our engines to go in


----------



## Streetdream$ (Feb 9, 2006)

thats different eh, are they curbside models?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetdream$_@Feb 20 2006, 04:25 PM~4888654
> *thats different eh, are they curbside models?
> *


im not sure what you mean by curbside but they are made by Aoshima some chi/jap company pretty good detail


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

2 tone

[attachmentid=470583]
[attachmentid=470586]
[attachmentid=470588]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

That truck is gonna look clean with that two tone paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

delete are you goona pinstripe that edge or wat b cuse the 2 tone looks good and all but that line is a sour spot in the paint


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:01 PM~4891064
> *delete are you goona pinstripe that edge or wat b cuse the 2 tone looks good and all but that line is a sour spot in the paint
> *


come on now homie dumby up of course im gonna pin stripe it its still under construction give a ***** some time :biggrin:


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

chill out just checkin but it dose look vary clean how many coats that take?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 20 2006, 10:13 PM~4891179
> *come on now homie dumby up of course im gonna pin stripe it its still under construction give a ***** some time  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

delete, looks like shit bro :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2006, 10:16 PM~4891204
> *delete, looks like shit bro :cheesy:
> *


thanx fucker i know ima have to try harder next time :tears:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2006, 10:16 PM~4891204
> *delete, looks like shit bro :cheesy:
> *


But its still under construction


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:15 PM~4891191
> *chill out just checkin but it dose look vary clean how many coats that take?
> *


2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 20 2006, 10:17 PM~4891217
> *thanx fucker i know ima have to try harder next time  :tears:
> *


lol... na man, im playin, i love that blue u chose tho... and the 2 tone u pulled out makes the truck stand out better, i like it... i need to get back to work on mine, but the ideas im wantin to do i gotta get some decal paper


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

so how many coats should i have on a car to have it look real good?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:18 PM~4891239
> *so how many coats should i have on a car to have it look real good?
> *


try 15  :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2006, 10:18 PM~4891235
> *lol... na man, im playin, i love that blue u chose tho... and the 2 tone u pulled out makes the truck stand out better, i like it... i need to get back to work on mine, but the ideas im wantin to do i gotta get some decal paper
> *


cant wait to see it


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2006, 10:18 PM~4891235
> *lol... na man, im playin, i love that blue u chose tho... and the 2 tone u pulled out makes the truck stand out better, i like it... i need to get back to work on mine, but the ideas im wantin to do i gotta get some decal paper
> *


got any progress pics


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

really? i have 1 primer on the civic and 2 of the green and next laying the decals then one more thin i was gonne clear dose that seem like enughf?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:18 PM~4891239
> *so how many coats should i have on a car to have it look real good?
> *


the lighter the better you dont want to many coats on because then you take away from the bodie lines and such makes it look like ass if you have a heavy paint coat


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:21 PM~4891267
> *really? i have 1 primer on the civic and 2 of the green and next laying the decals then one more thin i was gonne clear dose that seem like enughf?
> *


na, i was just jokin man, ive just always put as many coats on that i felt it needed to where it looked good enough to me


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 20 2006, 10:20 PM~4891261
> *got any progress pics
> *


just them 2 i posted earlier, but now i got the bed painted, but im not fully done paintin yet... i wanna get a lil more done b4 i throw up more pics


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 20 2006, 10:20 PM~4891261
> *got any progress pics
> *


no shit is it just me or does it seem like im the only one here dropping progress pics??? :dunno:


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

dose that seem like enughf though or no clear b cuse the green has a good shine to it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:24 PM~4891298
> *dose that seem like enughf though or no clear b cuse the green has a good shine to it
> *


pics?


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

let me get my my camra back from my gf tommrow hopefully tommrow night after work i will just start another topic with it you tell me then cool!?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thenry17_@Feb 20 2006, 10:27 PM~4891322
> *let me get my my camra back from my gf tommrow hopefully tommrow night after work i will just start another topic with it you tell me then cool!?
> *


yup i was goin to suggest you start another topic about it would probbaly be better


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

ya just a lilbit off subject here no to much though


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

fuck i wish i had sum progress but i have no bondo so i cant do nothing to the body


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

that sux haha jk running out of time?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i just threw another coat on the truck, ill get some more pics up later


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

gimme some ideas, im doin the dark blue and the light blue, i was thinkin about doin louis vuitton patterns all over the whole intire truck, but would the decals fuck the paint up or would it be cool?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

me personaly i wouldnt think of louis vutton period to me looks stoopid


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 20 2006, 10:41 PM~4891445
> *me personaly i wouldnt think of louis vutton period to me looks stoopid
> *


well gucci is over done... burberry i dont think would look right tho


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i think all those are over done im not a big fan of gucci burrberry or nothing like that i would do sum leather or somthing that u would find in a rolls royce u know not no ghetto fabulous shit


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 20 2006, 11:31 PM~4891817
> *i think all those are over done im not a big fan of gucci burrberry or nothing like that i would do sum leather or somthing that u would find in a rolls royce u know not no ghetto fabulous shit
> *


im talkin exterior, the whole entire car  like a baby blue over my dark (LV symbols)


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

lv is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

just a little work done


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice progress. :thumbsup: I wish I could be in the contest  :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

what do you think does this look like an air bag to you guy's???? 
it's my first attempt

[attachmentid=471954]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks cool man


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 21 2006, 05:11 PM~4896365
> *what do you think does this look like an air bag to you guy's????
> it's my first attempt
> 
> ...


looks good you use o rings


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 21 2006, 05:12 PM~4896377
> *Looks cool man
> *


thanx that white thing sticking out the top isn't goin to be there in the end 
but i do think the ends look a little big :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 21 2006, 05:16 PM~4896413
> *thanx that white thing sticking out the top isn't goin to be there in the end
> but i do think the ends look a little big  :dunno:
> *


 How many are you gonna make


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah+Feb 21 2006, 05:15 PM~4896403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's only four tire's


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

nice job wit da airbags.. was it ur first time??.. how are you gunna put da airbags so that they show??..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 21 2006, 05:29 PM~4896501
> *nice job wit da airbags.. was it ur first time??.. how are you gunna put da airbags so that they show??..
> *


yes they are the first ones ive ever made  

as for having them show i dont think im gonna have a problem with that the bed also tilts so its all good :biggrin: also the front wont have any wheel wells so they will show there to  

[attachmentid=471981]
[attachmentid=471986]


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks good, a little competition here eh? I will not show any pics yet, later on. I don't want to spoil the surprise. Anyways, I want to see how you are going to run headers throught it and how the front wheels will be attached to the frame making it look realistic!

Miguel


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 10 2006, 09:02 PM~4823410
> *It's on. Brand new kit. Mods that willl be done to it:
> -Engine
> -Bi Turbo
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 22 2006, 12:33 AM~4896536
> *yes they are the first ones ive ever made
> 
> as for having them show i dont think im gonna have a problem with that the bed also tilts so its all good  :biggrin: also the front wont have any wheel wells so they will show there to
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 21 2006, 05:58 PM~4896697
> *Looks good, a little competition here eh? I will not show any pics yet, later on. I don't want to spoil the surprise. Anyways, I want to see how you are going to run headers throught it and how the front wheels will be attached to the frame making it look realistic!
> 
> Miguel
> *


oh i get it jackin my beats huh??? :0 waiting to see what im doin then you will post up all my ideas :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=471981]

BTW nice cut wit da bed.. wut did u use for da beams across da frame??..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 21 2006, 06:08 PM~4896788
> *[attachmentid=471981]
> 
> BTW nice cut wit da bed.. wut did u use for da beams across da frame??..
> *


model came like that stock homie already pre c-notched


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 10 2006, 06:20 AM~4815817
> *im in  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see some more of dis.. TTT..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 21 2006, 06:09 PM~4896797
> *model came like that stock homie already pre c-notched
> *


 :0 I want one too


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a progress pic of my paint job, just needs a lil touchup and good to go 

[attachmentid=472564]


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 21 2006, 11:02 PM~4899355
> *heres a progress pic of my paint job, just needs a lil touchup and good to go
> 
> [attachmentid=472564]
> *


 what kind of paint is it? looks thick


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 22 2006, 12:04 AM~4899363
> *what kind of paint is it? looks thick
> *


it prolly looks thick cuz the cams kinda fucked up n off from loanin it out to people... but theres 2 coats under the dark blue, which is the primer, than the light, than the dark... than top is the primer and than the light blue... in person it dont look thick at all


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Naw dude, I already had ideas from my previous model, if you have seen it, the "Cutter" hilux I built. I don't need other people's ideas to be successful. Trust me, that is not the case, haha. You will see wats up in a couple of days.........

Miguel


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 22 2006, 05:27 PM~4904571
> *Naw dude, I already had ideas from my previous model, if you have seen it, the "Cutter" hilux I built. I don't need other people's ideas to be successful. Trust me, that is not the case, haha. You will see wats up in a couple of days.........
> 
> Miguel
> *


start a topic and posts pics of your other hilux 

and im just messin i got some tricks up the sleve's that aren't goin to be posted till the model's done


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not much of an update , had to csc the body :angry: 

but heres this , i flocked the floor and assembled the interior prettyu much box stock , with the exception of the tv in the radio


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i really don't have any progress pics 

i have been so wrapped up into getting ready for the march lowrider show


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

a little more


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 21 2006, 05:58 PM~4896697
> *Looks good, a little competition here eh? I will not show any pics yet, later on. I don't want to spoil the surprise. Anyways, I want to see how you are going to run headers throught it and how the front wheels will be attached to the frame making it look realistic!
> 
> Miguel
> *


remade the air bags  

[attachmentid=474954]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 23 2006, 05:52 PM~4913887
> *remade the air bags
> 
> [attachmentid=474954]
> *


now install them with updated pics  :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 23 2006, 05:54 PM~4913916
> *now install them with updated pics  :cheesy:
> *


naw im not gonna post no more progress pics till i start seeing some of these top secret rides goin on in here :roflmao:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: (pics look shitty cuz the cams fucked up) 
[attachmentid=476403]
[attachmentid=476404]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

Heres some pics of my Escalade. Not sure what color to paint it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

any more progress pic's from anyone :dunno:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

These are looking ku!!!! any more updated pics on that truck with tha airbags??? that shit is sick!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Feb 26 2006, 02:18 PM~4932193
> *These are looking ku!!!! any more updated pics on that truck with tha airbags??? that shit is sick!!!
> *


thanx 
 
nothin yet but soon enough


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

i like that hummer


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im out unless some body , by the grace of god has a extra astro body cheap...... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

when do we finish again?  i ran into a bit of a snag


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 27 2006, 04:51 PM~4940063
> *when do we finish again?    i ran into a bit of a snag
> *


march 22


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 27 2006, 05:06 PM~4940178
> *march 22
> *


im good im having suspension problems im gonna break the axle if it doesnt give me the camber i want


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 27 2006, 05:08 PM~4940194
> *im good im having suspension problems im gonna break the axle if it doesnt give me the camber i want
> *


 :0


----------



## ramerro (Jan 27, 2006)

my car likeing good


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

stop posting your damn diecasts


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 27 2006, 05:09 PM~4940200
> *:0
> *


i fixed it i should have the suspension done by saturday im still coughing like a muthafucka too much painting without the mask. the interior is kinda plain jane so ill be reworking that as well


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ramerro_@Feb 28 2006, 10:53 AM~4945232
> *my car likeing good
> *


this is a fucking truck build contest dip shit dont post your shit in here :angry: :twak:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

this is mine wit pesscos homie . they all look tight


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

that is a nice truck it is killen


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so clould i enter the frame and interior , with no body??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

hey candy man i have a solution lol go out and buy some plastic sheets and glue together and make a boxed out astro lol just a suggestion :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ever get the feeling thing's are goin backward's :dunno: 

[attachmentid=487785]


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 5 2006, 10:10 PM~4983704
> *ever get the feeling thing's are goin backward's :dunno:
> 
> [attachmentid=487785]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah i had someting like that happen with my van im about to quit cause of the damm suspension


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

KAMMMMMMMBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

whats wrong with the susp..... got any pics?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 6 2006, 06:36 PM~4989905
> *whats wrong with the susp..... got any pics?
> *


i fixed it i wanted camber but couldnt get it so i made it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey im BACK lol just got back from the arizona carshow and ready 2 finish my shit i'll post pics later


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT!!! progress

here is the hummer with the bondo drying


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u guyz got 14 days which is until the 22nd of march


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ALRIGHT GUY'S this is it the last of the photo's im gonna post until due date hope you injoy :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=492750]
[attachmentid=492752]
[attachmentid=492753]
[attachmentid=492754]
[attachmentid=492760]
[attachmentid=492755]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 8 2006, 08:10 PM~5006118
> *ALRIGHT GUY'S this is it the last of the photo's im gonna post until due date hope you injoy  :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=492750]
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

time keeps on tickin' tickin' tickin' into the deadline :biggrin: 

are me Z and highridah the only ones competein' in this thing or what :dunno: 

where's some damn project pics guy's :angry: 

everyone still in this thing atleast give us a wave :uh: :wave:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

-ok what the hell is with this build off  

-hardly anybody posts pictures of progress :thumbsdown: 

-nobody responds back when i ask who the hell is still in this thing :twak: 

-there is 8 whole days left and nothing!..... nothing from the start nothing now at the end :uh: 

-WHAT IN THE HECK IS GOING ON :banghead: 

SHOULD I EVEN BOTHER TRYING TO RUSH LAST MINUTE DETAILS INTO THIS TRUCK OR HAS EVVERYONE PUSSY FOOTED THERE WAY TO THE DOOR ON THIS BUILD AND BACKED OUT :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i dont even know homie im just tryin 2 finish up this hummer


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

This is exactly why I dident enter this compitition.Unlike the impala build comp,****** aint posting pixs.Who knows what their doing,they could possibly post pics of someone elses car,or one they built already.You know what,(delete please agree with me)whoever doesent post a picture of their progress,they should be disqualified from this contest, and if they feel bad about it(talk shit),others to come. :angry:  :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

im still building just done fell like taking pics of it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 14 2006, 03:09 PM~5047770
> *This is exactly why I dident enter this compitition.Unlike the impala build comp,****** aint posting pixs.Who knows what their doing,they could possibly post pics of someone elses car,or one they built already.You know what,(delete please agree with me)whoever doesent post a picture of their progress,they should be disqualified from this contest, and if they feel bad about it(talk shit),others to come.  :angry:    :uh:
> *


i totally agree with you homie i dont see much point in this build off with out people posting progress of what they are building so far the only people ic is highridah ZFelix78chptopcadi and me
it doesnt make for much if a competition i wish the others would come forward and let us know what is goin on


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

i haven`t done any thing even since last pic i can do some work tomarow iv been busy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the 22nd sure does come up fast


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

Almost ready for paint. thats my first c channel I will be using jb weld to keep it together I had to move it in like I did because of the wheels im using they are wide. i will be putting a grand national engine in too. Then my suspension will be front up a little then, ass slammed.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

pics coming saturday i vowed to finish it by then


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Ima try 2 be done by sunday all i need 2 do is finish up body work and paint it the chassis and everything is ready 2 go


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey are u guyz still down for a prize for the winner beto is willing 2 throw in a model for the winner


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

almost there once i finish the monte ill be on this


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

AH FUCK IT 2 DAYS LEFT HERES A LITTLE TEASER  

UM YES THAT IS A TOYOTA SUPRA DRIVE-TRAIN :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=509963]
[attachmentid=509964]
[attachmentid=509966]
[attachmentid=509968]
[attachmentid=509969]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Finally some more progress pics.  Looking good DELETE :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SHIT I DUNNO IF THE HUMMERS GONNA BE DONE I CRACKED THE BODY IN HALF CUZ THERE IS NO DENSITY IN IT AND IM DOIN ALL THIS BODY WORK IM TRYIN


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SHIT I DUNNO IF THE HUMMERS GONNA BE DONE I CRACKED THE BODY IN HALF CUZ THERE IS NO DENSITY IN IT AND IM DOIN ALL THIS BODY WORK IM TRYIN


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Mar 20 2006, 12:05 AM~5083841
> *Finally some more progress pics.  Looking good DELETE :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 20 2006, 12:08 AM~5083868
> *SHIT I DUNNO IF THE HUMMERS GONNA BE DONE I CRACKED THE BODY IN HALF CUZ THERE IS NO DENSITY IN IT AND IM DOIN ALL THIS BODY WORK IM TRYIN
> *


its cracked    :angry: that sucks


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 20 2006, 12:08 AM~5083869
> *SHIT I DUNNO IF THE HUMMERS GONNA BE DONE I CRACKED THE BODY IN HALF CUZ THERE IS NO DENSITY IN IT AND IM DOIN ALL THIS BODY WORK IM TRYIN
> *


damn that's hurting man :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=510006]
[attachmentid=509999]
[attachmentid=510000]
[attachmentid=510002]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 19 2006, 11:15 PM~5083907
> *damn that's hurting man  :0
> *


IT HURTS M2 2 LOOK AT IT IT CRACKED IN 3 PIECES WHILE DOIN BODY WORK


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 20 2006, 12:21 AM~5083937
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=510006]
> ...


That Toy is SICK


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i dont know much about air bag systems but what are these :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn homie this fucker is TIGHT!!! I think you won!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 20 2006, 01:38 AM~5084231
> *Damn homie this fucker is TIGHT!!! I think you won!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo+Mar 20 2006, 12:54 AM~5084073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same deal homie thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah but we haven't seen nothing from anybody else!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

damn thats nice, the paint jobs lookin good too man :worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WHO IS GOIN TO MAKE THE DEADLINE :dunno:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

im not i just dont feel like working on it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wave:

[attachmentid=511316]
[attachmentid=511311]
[attachmentid=511309]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LIKE I SAID IM NOT SURE IF ITS GONNA BE DONE I'LL STILL POST PICS OF IT ON THE 23RD


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 20 2006, 09:42 PM~5090062
> *LIKE I SAID IM NOT SURE IF ITS GONNA BE DONE  I'LL STILL POST PICS OF IT ON THE 23RD
> *


I THOUGHT DUE DATE IS THE 22ND


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 20 2006, 08:50 PM~5090100
> *I THOUGHT DUE DATE IS THE 22ND
> *


THATS THE LAST DAY OF WORKING


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

AIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:dunno: witch way do these callipers go i always forget :uh: 

[attachmentid=511461]


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 21 2006, 12:00 AM~5090879
> *:dunno: witch way do these callipers go i always forget  :uh:
> 
> [attachmentid=511461]
> *


Towards the rear.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

shit i think u won with all that detail i didnt get that crazy with the hummer but body work sucks


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 

[attachmentid=512535]
[attachmentid=512534]
[attachmentid=512537]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

thats nice i should be done with mine tommrrow if i dont get lazy all i need to do is put the glass one and install the stereo crap


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=512538]
[attachmentid=512540]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 21 2006, 09:43 PM~5095924
> *thats nice i should be done with mine tommrrow if i dont get lazy all i need to do is put the glass one and install the stereo crap
> *


cool ive been goin hard the past couple of days just trying to make the cut off :happysad:

[attachmentid=512552]
[attachmentid=512553]
[attachmentid=512564]
[attachmentid=512565]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thanx homie but i still aint finished and due date is tommorrow


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Feb 12 2006, 10:28 AM~4832593
> *Here we go!
> 
> 
> ...


i really gotta see this truck stop holding out lets see it homie :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Delete, that Toy is lookin sweet as hell! Lovin that engine!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wave: 

[attachmentid=512773]
[attachmentid=512774]
[attachmentid=512776]
[attachmentid=512778]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 21 2006, 10:57 PM~5096750
> *Damn Delete, that Toy is lookin sweet as hell! Lovin that engine!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

last day of the build homies :0 
[attachmentid=512987]
[attachmentid=512988]


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn DELETE! I like what I see... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats a hot truck. Great work.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

damn I think I know who won!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

well i take it me z and high are the only ones left in this bitch


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:dunno: DONE :dunno:

[attachmentid=513798]
[attachmentid=513801]
[attachmentid=513799]
[attachmentid=513802]
[attachmentid=513803]
[attachmentid=513804]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you win


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 22 2006, 08:16 PM~5102477
> *you win
> *


don't sell your self short homie have you finished yours id really like to see it thats a bad ass van


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

looks sweet man ... sucks you had to win the contest by default cuz no one else finished. lot of hard work wasted


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soontobelowcierra_@Mar 22 2006, 09:13 PM~5102811
> *looks sweet man ... sucks you had to win the contest by default cuz no one else finished. lot of hard work wasted
> *


everyone has till tommorrow to post there pics hopefully someone posts something :angry: but as for hard work wasted HEEEEEEEEEEELLLL no im very happy with the way this truck turned out contest or not it's by far one of my best builds to date I.M.O


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 22 2006, 09:17 PM~5102836
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 23 2006, 01:45 AM~5102821
> *everyone has till tommorrow to post there pics hopefully someone posts something  :angry: but as for hard work wasted HEEEEEEEEEEELLLL no im very happy with the way this truck turned out contest or not it's by far one of my best builds to date I.M.O*


true never thought of it that way either way man looks awesome!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

^
^
^
^
^


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Great work Delete, turned out sweet as hell man, ya got my vote. :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn, thats fucked up that deletes the only one whos posting pics. where are all the other people???


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 22 2006, 10:18 PM~5102849
> *:biggrin:
> *


that is tite I like the detail 
:thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 22 2006, 09:05 PM~5102777
> *don't sell your self short homie have you finished yours id really like to see it thats a bad ass van
> *


im actually gonna finish it this weekend for sure i just been having Motivational problems


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DELETE you got my vote too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733+Mar 23 2006, 07:01 AM~5104331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS HOMIES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 16 2006, 12:48 AM~5058172
> *hey are u guyz still down for a prize for the winner beto is willing 2 throw in a model for the winner
> *


*Is there in OFFICIAL WINNER? JUDGES??*


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice work that fuckers clean!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

DAYLIGHT PICS  

[attachmentid=514906]
[attachmentid=514893]
[attachmentid=514895]
[attachmentid=514892]
[attachmentid=514891]
[attachmentid=514900]


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 23 2006, 05:31 PM~5107769
> *Is there in OFFICIAL WINNER? JUDGES??
> *


who are the judges :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

all you fuckers that enter'd this contest fuckin suck wheres your damn models today is the due date :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 2 2006, 07:15 PM~4761849
> *judges so far....
> 
> bigpoppa
> ...


I thought these were the JUDGES?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 23 2006, 07:52 PM~5108641
> *I thought these were the JUDGES?
> *


worx for me i havent seen 408 in a while though :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

did anyone else finish?



> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 14 2006, 05:42 PM~4849025
> *WHO WE HAVE BUILDING SO FAR
> 
> 1.ZFELIX78CHPTOPCADI
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 23 2006, 08:36 PM~5108906
> *did anyone else finish?
> *


i dont see anybodies :banghead: basterds


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 23 2006, 08:40 PM~5108937
> *i dont see anybodies  :banghead: basterds
> *


thats as far as i got


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS DEADLINE?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 23 2006, 08:43 PM~5108960
> *WHAT TIME IS DEADLINE?
> *


today, i wanted to get it done but didnt feel like it and the last thing i need to do is force myself to finish a project cause thats when shit happens


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 23 2006, 08:43 PM~5108960
> *WHAT TIME IS DEADLINE?
> *


yesterday was the deadline (last day of building)

today everyone was supposed to have pics up


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*I need one judge to declare you winner and you can PM me your address and I would delighted to send you a model. How about a '86 SS Monte?*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Delete wins by default. Good work, nice build on time even with a couple set backs.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*CONGRATS!!! *
Pm me with your address. I will send you a model.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Mar 24 2006, 12:07 AM~5110118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WOOOWHOOO LOL HOOK IT UP PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CONGRATS!!! NOBODY WAS GONNA FUCK WITH THAT ANYWAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

well anyways heres what i did


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

im sorry i did post my pic on time but i had stuff to do i was busy. delete wow man that looks great.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i didnt post this before cuz i was helpin work on my uncals impala cuz lowrider mag is shootin it for the cover but as u can see the body work was nowhere close 2 be done and the window trim kept on cracking off it sucks but delete deserves it cuz that truck is sick!!!!!!


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

well the only good thing about my model is the buick gnx engin in it and the body work. 



but i think what should happen for the next build off is have different awards like
best bodywork
paint job
custumization
... stuff like that so that its more open for the peple to have a better chance to atlest win some thing for the work they did to the model and no advanced kits wear it already has work done to it and comes with custom parts. it shoud be stock kit for the people who cant get to a hobby shop a better chance and if you want to put pumps or rims in it you have to buy them.

just an idea, does anyone agree with me on this ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Mar 24 2006, 02:17 PM~5114332
> *well the only good thing about my model is the buick gnx engin in it and the body work.
> but i think what should happen for the next build off is have different awards like
> best bodywork
> ...


i'll second that but hey i gotta say it was pretty koo seeing the outcome of deletes truck and wish mine made it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

hey im down for what ever just remamber tho the only thing stock on my truck is the body and tanks and the rims 

the whole engine and drive shaft is out of the fast and the furious toyota supra witch had to be modify'd to fit properly the shaft it self is made from alluminum rod 

the interior was peiced out of a dubcity toyota celica and the air bags were hand built from scratch  


atleast i can say it is an all toyota ride but it is nowheres near stock  



NONE THE LESS IT WAS VERY FUN COMPETEING IM SORRY YOU GUYS DIDNT GET FINISHED IN TIME BUT THE WORK AND EFFORT YOU DID GET DONE IS EXCELENT AND ID REALLY LIKE TO SEE PROGRESS PICS ANYWAYS TO WHAT THEY WILL TURN OUT TO BE

ALSO THANK'S TO EVERYONE FOR THE COMPLIMENTS THIS IS THE FIRST MODEL I HAVE GONE THIS DEEP INTO DETAILS WITH AND WOULD ACCTUALLY LIKE TO ADD SOME THINGS TO IT DOWN THE ROAD


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT'S THE STORY ON THESE POST'S???? :dunno: :0 :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi+Feb 11 2006, 10:33 PM~4829800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

lol.....DELETE wants his money :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

alright then homie pm me


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Mar 25 2006, 01:17 AM~5116443
> *lol.....DELETE wants his money :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: you can't blame a homie :cheesy: true to the word that's what's up 

IF YOU HOMEIS ARE FOR REAL HIT ME UP A PM AND ILL GIVE YOU THE INFO :biggrin:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@Mar 24 2006, 02:56 PM~5114127
> *well anyways heres what i did
> *


dam if only u finished


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Mar 25 2006, 06:28 AM~5116707
> *dam if only u finished
> *


 just posted the pics late


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 25 2006, 01:19 AM~5116451
> *lol :roflmao: you can't blame a homie :cheesy: true to the word that's what's up
> 
> IF YOU HOMEIS ARE FOR REAL HIT ME UP A PM AND ILL GIVE YOU THE INFO  :biggrin:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Travis got your money order today thanx alot homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 30 2006, 05:26 PM~5152062
> *Travis got your money order today thanx alot homie  :biggrin:
> *


  no problem homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2006, 07:22 PM~5152693
> *  no problem homie
> *


uffin: TRUE TO HIS WORD  uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Just put it in the mail homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 30 2006, 10:33 PM~5153756
> *Just put it in the mail homie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *



Theres your 10 bucks, Hes gonna fax it to ya. LOL.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol naw he could copy and paste it then print 2 and glue them together then he will have 10 bucks :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Naw but foreel i sent that 2 ya homie and it took long cuz i had 2 pay off beto for a big order first but i got cha


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lol the fax job would be funny all's i would need is a photo copeir and id be bangin them bitches off in record numbers lol thanx homie ill keep an eye out for it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 31 2006, 05:26 AM~5155050
> *lol the fax job would be funny all's i would need is a photo copeir and id be bangin them bitches off in record numbers lol thanx homie ill keep an eye out for it  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 send some my way.  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2006, 10:41 AM~5156290
> *:0  :0  send some my way.    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

THE WINNER WITH IT'S FIRST AWARD :biggrin:

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4122/s3249jv.jpg


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 31 2006, 05:06 PM~5158454
> *THE WINNER WITH IT'S FARST AWARD  :biggrin:
> 
> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4122/s3249jv.jpg
> *


You forgot to print out the 2 fives. LOL


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2006, 06:16 PM~5158785
> *You forgot to print out the 2 fives. LOL
> *


lol i havent recieved them yet


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

do you live in the desert z havent gotten nothing yet when did you send it out?????


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 5 2006, 09:37 PM~5187936
> * do you live in the desert z havent gotten nothing yet when did you send it out?????
> *


 :0 10dollaowned :roflmao: :roflmao: J/P


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: fuck it could really care less


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:scrutinize: ZFelix78chptopcadi :scrutinize: 

Homeboy is M.I.A. did he skip site's over $10? :roflmao: 

I pm'd him and everything and no responce!!!!! That was about a week ago now :dunno: 

Keep your $10 buck's homie I really don't need it  

althought the jester was nice it would have been better with a follow through :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 11 2006, 01:42 PM~5221225
> *:scrutinize: ZFelix78chptopcadi :scrutinize:
> 
> Homeboy is M.I.A. did he skip site's over $10?  :roflmao:
> ...


He's out of town . He went to San Bernadino and should be back this week.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

crazy he must have mailed it from the center of the desert because he said it was in the mail and i havent seen nothing maybe it got lost in the mail i dunno like i said though it's really not that big of a deal just felt like venting today :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well first of all i got kicked out of my house second of all i did send it but it came back with a return 2 sender cuz i had the wrong stamp on it or sum shit and i been outta town at car shows and shit and did a photo shoot on our 64 impala for lowrider so i've had no time for nothing and i barely got on LIL last night for the first time... :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

so fuck i'm sendin the shit today for sure with the right address and everything sorry for the long ass wait and misunderstanding.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ouch homie that suck's :0 
im just messing im just happy to see your still alive :biggrin: 
how did the photo shoot go ??? what month is the 64' going to be in?????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its gonna be center fold in aug. and cover of girls of lowrider magazine and gonna have a month in the 2007 calendar and cover of japan lowrider


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Thank's homie (ZFelix78chptopcadi) it got here :biggrin:


----------

